# Tank storage?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi I got a question... I am gonna do a leak test but I just wanted to get some opinions first.!

So this tank has been sitting in the garage totally forgot I put it there.. (20g L) for the past 2-3 days... its been cold too :S

Could the temperature possibly do damage to it? It's a month old tank..


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

as long as the temp change is gradual, ie you let it warm/cool down naturally (no heaters, hot/cold water) then I can't foresee any problems.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Storing a tank in an unheated space such as a garage will do no harm. I stored one for 10 years, and it still held water when refilled. Silicone is designed as an all weather caulk for use outdoors, in extremes of temperatures.


----------

